# Add-ons



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

When you first got your Glock, what was the 1st "ADD-ON" (accessory) did you get for it or plan on getting for it? Or did you stay with it as is?:watching:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Personally, I'd recommend buying more ammo to practice with long before I ever recommended any "add-on's".

Trigger time and good solid, slow, methodical training will serve you far better than any gizmo you can put on your gun. But I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to pistols.

Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Seeing more and more people buy a weapon then want to stick a bunch of crap on it that you would only see in an episode of Cops or some new Hollywood Regurgitation. It seems it is not cool anymore to buy a weapon and then buy ammo. WE got to make it look really cool so when we whip it out on the range people will go WOW!

I've seen this a million times at ranges where someone whips out the latest and greatest with all the bells and whistles then goes to shoot and they can't hit their ass with it in their back pocket.

Y'all want to get a really nice addon? Try being able to group in under 3" at 30 yards. Then you will have people go ooOOOOOOoo and aahhhHHHhhhh because unlike the rest of the cool people you will be able to actually use your weapon. Laser sites won't help you. Nor will a light or remote butt scratchier. Once you can shoot as weapon well then you can head out to mall ninja dot com and get the James Bond crap.


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

OOO K! Seem to hit a nerve! But I definetly see where ya'll are coming from. 3" @ 30 yrd, you got my attention:smt023 By the way, where could I get one of those remote butt scratcher and would I be able to use an IWB holster?:smt083

Anybody else that actually does do add-on after being a accuarate shooter?


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW.. Looks like u sure did hit a nerve..Seemed like a simple question but i guess they must of seen u shoot or something because then they wouldnt jump to conclusions saying you cant group like that..I just wanted to read what people liked to add-on but i guess u have to qualify as a military sniper just to want something nice or helpful on your gun. Good luck getting some answers.. :watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's not a hit a nerve type thing. It's a why would you add a bunch of crap to a weapon that will do nothing for your ability to use the weapon? WE see in movies all this BS they they can strap to it to make it look cool but in the real world where you will be using your weapon this stuff will do you no good.

After a few years looking at posts on this forum it seems this trend is starting. You see the Hi I';m new thread followed by what should I get? thread. After this we get to see the new purchase with a I'll post a range report when I can get to the range in a week or so. This will many times come with a Where can I find a laser, tactical light, etc. The What goodies will fit on my new gun that I have not even shot yet. 

Being an avid shooter and pretty hard core regular around this forum. I have watched this trend come and go and come again. I am still stuck with the but question "Well? How well does it shoot?" I cannot get that answer because the new gun guy with the flavor of the month pistol is too bust looking through tactical web sites and gun rags looking to get a laser site.

All this accomplishes what? You will have all this crap hanging off the weapon that you are saying you wish to protect yourself and family with. But you still have not fired it. The laser while looking cool has probably no adjustment because it still has not made it to the range. The flashlight attached to is is great for giving away your position to the would be bad guy so not he sees you but you have no idea where he might be.

There is no substitute for trigger time. The only way to know what your weapon will do is to use it. ... A LOT. The 3" group thing is not that hard to do with a decent weapon and practice. One of the more fun things my friends and I do at a local outdoor range is to hit golf balls at 50 yards. The guy that gave the CCW class remembered me and my friend from one day a ear before when we were doing just that. Hitting that qualifying target at 21 feet is pretty easy if you can do it at 21 yards. But all that takes time, as much as you can get.

How many police do you see with tactical lights and lasers on their duty weapon? That pistol on their hip is expected to save their life and the only thing you will see on it is their hand print maybe. All those goodies are great to look at but serve no real propose. They will not make you shoot better. Only your time on a range and spending a lot of ammo will get you shooting better.
When you can pull your weapon and use it well because of all that practice then look for the toys. But I'll wager that after you learn tactics and how to shoot it well you might not be in the same mind set. You just might save that money and buy another pistol. or ammo to feed the ones you have now.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

i'll throw a couple out there that have a purpose. let's try some grip tape if needed to improve grip. I also think some good personal defense ammo is a must as an "add on". other than minor useful things. you don't need a laser or tactical light unless you are swat IMO. other than that keep it as is. if you want you change the appearance ( this will not help you for a glock ) but if you have a revolver you can change the grip or change the insert on some semi autos.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

undrgrnd said:


> i'll throw a couple out there that have a purpose. let's try some grip tape if needed to improve grip. I also think some good personal defense ammo is a must as an "add on". other than minor useful things. you don't need a laser or tactical light unless you are swat IMO. other than that keep it as is. if you want you change the appearance ( this will not help you for a glock ) but if you have a revolver you can change the grip or change the insert on some semi autos.


Well said!


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

IMHO, which isn't very humble, I'd be more than inclined to get a Lasermax internal guide-rod laser for the gun. Sight picture is very important to learn but a bright, pulsing red dot on your attacker's thoracic cavity is a big help.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

night sights are the first for all my weapons


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses. Thats what I like bout this site= different type of people with different oppinions. :smt023


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not into having the greatest looking weapon or anything ----
but I do think a couple of thing's have a couple of potential advantages 
in a Self Defense Scenerio.

(1) Rail-Mounted Tactical Lights:
It's "very important" to "See" what you are shooting/or aming at!
Identify your threat. Friend or Threat.

Target Practice is great-- but you still need to "See" your target
to "Hit" it!

(2) Laser Sight:
While this is a little more "optional" and definately debatable as to
it's value or not: It's certainly possible that beaming that bright
red (or green) light down on your threat may carry its' own weight
in intimdation and possibly offer you an additional advantage in a
situation; and hopefully difuse the need to "actually discharge"
your weapon. I'm not big on lasers for target aiming, but I sure wouldn't
want that big Eye beaming on me!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Why do police not have lights on their weapons? they use a light but you see more often than not it's not in front of the weapon or their bodies. A light gives away your position. I'm in your house and you flip on the light I know where my 1st shot is going to be. Right above that light. All that crap is good if you are a SWAT team guy or in the new summer blockbuster movie but that light and laser are going to do nothing for you if you have on idea how to operate the weapon you are swinging around with all that cool stuff on it.

A weapon brought out as an intimation ploy is just brandishing a weapon, and that can get you hurt. In my home I know where the people are and I have a small light that I can use to see. The more complicated your weapon is the more that can go wrong. And with those toys you are depending on them doing the job that you should be able to do on your own. A pistol is a simple point and click interface. You cannot call anything an edge when you don't know how your weapon works. You have to get it dirty and learn how it is going to function. No light, laser, or other "Tactical Device" can take the place of actual practice. The wrong time to learn about your weapon is when you are put into a situation to use it.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a difference betwen "depending on" and "having and advantage"; One can be the best shot in the world---- Good Luck if you can't see a "Thing!".

As for Police Offers:
I have 7 cousins on the force. Ask "any" Police Officer and you'll learn that they "do" in deed carry tactical lights; they may not be mounted onto their weapons but they are on them for times "when the are necessary". Officers are trained in the vital necessity or recognizing the difference between what they call a "Friend" or "Threat"; and the ability to "see" your target is the first step in that process not only for them but anyone.

None of my recommendations suggest any weapon accessory improves your "shot placement" or "thinking," or efficiency nor that one should depend on this items as the aforementioned takes priority. But I pitty the person who is caught in a situation where it is "dark" and your target is "unidentifyable" and you have the "confidence" to discharge your weapon "if" you are uncertain of your threat. Acessories such as the aforementioned can contribute to additional responsibility and safety. 

If you want to talk what works or not:
One can say not even your "gun" will protect you under the "right circumstances" and one could even stretch and say, given the "right scenerio" it can cost you your life as well. Half empty--- Half Full. But acknowledge that the glass is both half empty "and" half full, then one is taking "all" thing's into consideration.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You made my point with the statement "It's not on their weapon"

And I'll bet those LEO you speak of would rather know what their weapon can do before they went to setting it up to pick up FM or something. 

There is just no substitute for practice. I don't care if you have a damn spot light if you can't use the weapon because you never learned how you are not going ot need that light long.

And if you would bother to see the true meaning to my posts you would see where we get threads saying "hey look at me new gun"
quickly followed by a "Hey - Where can I get a laser or light to mount to it" before they have fired the 1st round. Now, you tell me just how that light is going to do a damn thing if you have no idea how to fire your weapon. I also what to know just how that light or laser will a plus when you are new to handguns and just bought your first weapon. If it was that easy I guess those cousins of yours would not need to qualify. They just need to get a laser sight or mounted flash light. Then they will be just fine.

All shooters. Especially new shooters need to think about learning how to use their weapon before they start putting anything in it beside ammo and time. There's time to make it all James Bondish later. Sheesh - I never said once to go stumbling in the dark. I did say that they mounted light is not needed and is no replacement for practice.I've been shooting for over 25 years and IO still need ot practice. I guess I was just wasting my time.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

qpoint said:


> (1) Rail-Mounted Tactical Lights:
> It's "very important" to "See" what you are shooting/or aming at!
> Identify your threat. Friend or Threat.
> 
> ...


Yep, and this also tells the BG, "Hey, I'm over here, right by this light!!" and he responds with "I see you...bang,bang.." Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

crappler said:


> WOW.. Looks like u sure did hit a nerve..Seemed like a simple question but i guess* they *must of seen u shoot or something because then *they wouldnt jump to conclusions *saying you cant group like that..I just wanted to read what people liked to add-on but i guess u have to qualify as a military sniper just to want something nice or helpful on your gun. Good luck getting some answers.. :watching:


I'm still looking for where WE jumped to conclusions. When asking questions on a public forums, expect answers other than what you want to hear, or you'll be severely dissapointed.

I didn't say people shouldn't put crap on their gun, just that learning to shoot it without the aid of gizmos will serve people better. What happens when you need your pistol to defend yourself or your family, and ooops, you were gonna change that battery out the other day, but you got busy. Now you have to be able to shoot well without the aide of the super-wizbang-laser-eye-poker-outer.

Keep in mind that when you are (hopefully never) engaged in a fight, you will lose pretty much all fine motor skills. Gross motor skills will take over. Finding that little button in the dark, or flicking on the power switch, or taking off the pistol bayonets blade guard are all going to be things that require fine motor skills, but wait, those flew out the window right about the time the dogs started barking and the glass broke out in the living room.

Learning to shoot well by buying more ammo and practicing is by far a better use of funds early on IN MY OPINION. You wouldn't go buy a suped up sports car and then immediately take it up to 120MPH thru a canyon would you? Some people do, and they often times end up splatter on the side wall of the canyon.

Zhur


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

As to lights, I find them quite useful, but keep in mind that bright light in a dark room works both ways. You'll lose some ability to see in the dark , just as they will when it is first turned on. Not to mention, like others said, it gives away your position. If I hear glass break in my home, and the door opens to my bedroom and I don't smell smoke and hear sirens, I'm not gonna think it's a firefighter, it's a bad guy. (I have no kids in my home, just me and the wife) Besides, I'll be waiting for them to come to me, not clearing my home like a fully trained SWAT officer. (I knew there was a good reason I never had kids)

Learn the basics first, then add to it when you are proficient, that's all I'm saying.


Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> If I hear glass break in my home, and the door opens to my bedroom and I don't smell smoke and hear sirens, I'm not gonna think it's a firefighter, it's a bad guy.
> 
> Zhur


And, my friend, that is when a 12ga loaded with 00 buck comes in handy. Point it at the door and pull the trigger when he comes thru. Don't need no tactical light for that.:mrgreen:


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow!! Did I mention "I have a new gun!!":watching:

Lets see where this goes?:smt083


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

protectmyfamily said:


> Wow!! Did I mention "I have a new gun!!":watching:
> 
> Lets see where this goes?:smt083


I guess it might help to know your skill level/experience with firearms. There are a lot of knowledgeable people on here, all willing to help, but the less clear a question is, the more topic drift there will be. So....

1. What is your current skill level?
2. What are your needs for this firearm?
3. How are your resources? (can you shoot a lot?)
4. Do you have any formal training?
5. If not, can you get some?

People will help you, they just need to know exactly what it is you need help with. Your first question, as far as I'm concerned was answered quite well, in a few different manners. Some say nothing, some say lasers. You decide. Now, if you want help "protecting your family" (effectively) as your name suggests, it will take far more than a laser or a flashlight to do so in the event someone breaks into your home. Tell us more about your situation, and people will give you their opinion. If you're just trying to stir up a hornets nest, I'll just leave it alone.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

protectmyfamily said:


> Wow!! Did I mention "I have a new gun!!":watching:


Let's see ...http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19173,



protectmyfamily said:


> I got my 1st handgun about 10yrs ago. It was a Ruger P90 .45 ACP. *Keep it a few years and then sold it. *After a few years of not having a handgun, I got the urge again. This time I settled on a Glock G26. I enjoyed having the gun *but very rarely took it out of the house or even out of the safe for that matter. *
> 
> *I took almost 2 yrs but my father-in-law and I decided to go get our conceal carry.*


To many, including me, your introduction post translates into, "I have owned a gun, but I don't have a lot of trigger time."

There are a lot of guys here that have been shooting for years, some longer than I have been alive. I know when they give advice, to take it. Even though your question was innocent enough, you may want to simply say "Thank you", take their advice and move on instead of trying to start a pissing contest with a comment like "Let's see where this goes?"

And now since I believe this thread will do nothing but go round and round, wasting everyone's time .....


----------

